# Baby Fights GSD for Food



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Funny Vid! 

http://www.break.com/index/baby-and-dog-fight-over-food-2048299


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

All in good fun until the dog grabs the baby by the head.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Right? And they'll wonder what happened.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I wouldn't be one to advocate this sort of activity. But I think there are people who truly know their dog and know that their dog is not going to hurt the baby. And then there are others who think they know their dog and end up at the emergency room. #-o

When my son was a baby he used to crawl all over my PPD, Jake, and I knew Jake wasn't going to do a thing. Of course, I was always there. With that said, I also know my son couldn't have done that with my newest dog, Fiona. Again, it comes down to knowing one's dog.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Who knew the Darwin Awards in action could be so cute? :roll:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Some things should never be allowed when it comes to dogs. One of those things is babies messing with the dogs' food when it's eating, no matter how well you know the dog.

My last PSD would allow the cats to eat out of his bowl with him. If we had an extremely tough day at work or training, and he was very hungry, that food meant more to him and he let those cats know about it. If they ignored his warnings he would take a serious nip at them.

So, as well as I knew my dog I could never determine when that food had more value to him as opposed to a regular feeding after work. Sometimes a hard day was not met with food guarding. Sometimes it was. It's not something I would take a chance on letting my kids bit over. 

Even a low drive pet slug of a FiFi will protect it's food if it's hungry enough.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Some things should never be allowed when it comes to dogs. One of those things is babies messing with the dogs' food when it's eating, no matter how well you know the dog.


You're right, Howard. I will add that children must learn to respect the dog and leave it alone to eat in peace. Apparently some parents need to learn that first. Additionally, one dog might tolerate it but the next might not and the kid might have to learn the hard way.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My kids and now my grandkids have all been taught to make the dog think kids at the food bowl are the bearers of gifts. They still aren't allowed to mess with the dog while it's eating.
My 5 yr old grandson feeds Thunder as often as I do now. The dogs sits, the food is put down, the dogs are given a "Yes" and then one pat on Thunder's butt from my grandson, one for Trooper from me (I've always done this) and we go back in the house.
The video is "cute"......... BUT!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Cute and says a LOT about the dog, but dumb parents.

Terrasita


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

My feeling with my dogs has been that food aggression is NOT tolerated, and my son should be able to touch their food and they either ignore him, or walk away. That being said, he is still not permitted to bother them when they are eating, I feel it is unfair to the dogs. I know Sasha can be trusted 100%, but Maverick has the temperment of a potential fear biter, if backed into a corner, so Xander doesn't mess with him. (He runs from Xander anyhow) Abby is very social with no food aggression, but shes too young to tell for sure, so I'm careful.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

dumb parents,but thankyou for the continued actions that givie me job security...[-X[-X[-X[-X . Great tolerant dog-and yes the video looks cute -but he IS a dog- and when he has had enough....I am sure these parents will be looking to re-home the dog-as we try to fix the damage in the ER/Trauma Dept. I agree in letting dogs know that kids can bring great things to their bowl, but these parents are teaching this kid -it is OK not to respect the dog and his meal time-and setting up a level of competition between the dog-his food-and this kid. And what if this kid, grabs some other dog's bowl when he is older...he was taught it was ok...if dog bites....it will be the dog paying the consequence for these really dumb parents. :-o


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Mo Earle said:


> And what if this kid, grabs some other dog's bowl when he is older...he was taught it was ok...if dog bites....it will be the dog paying the consequence for these really dumb parents. :-o



Exactly!! I push that with Xander, too. I know MY dogs, but I'm teaching him that you have your own dogs at home to love on, you don't touch anyone else's unless Mommy sais ok. My nephew is horrible about running up to strange dogs, he's a statistic in the making. Their dog is so incredibly tolerant, and he really pushes the limits with him. I've told them, if Ranger ever bites him, I'm NOT letting him get put down, bc I guarantee the kid will be at fault. I caught him biting the dog one day!! #-o


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

I always let the kids and their parents that are polite and ask before approach if they can pet the dog - it's always a YES, you can and do it this way...

Albeit VERY small, it's a reward for their good parenting and well behaved kids, I don't say that to them, but I show it.

On the other hand, obnoxious, flailing arms little spoiled bratty freaks stalking me and the dog yelling DOGGY! DOGGY! and acting stupid while the mom is texting or talking on the cell phone blissfully unaware of anything going around get snubbed every time, we just keep walking with no contact of any kind.

As far as the video... cute? Kinda. Until the dog has had enough of that bullshit.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Who knew the Darwin Awards in action could be so cute? :roll:


zactly!!!!! Well put! Poor dog can't even eat in peace and the parents just think it's wonnerful wonnerful.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> zactly!!!!! Well put! Poor dog can't even eat in peace and the parents just think it's wonnerful wonnerful.



What's more important? Your kids safety or 15 minutes of You tube fame? :-(


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"What's more important? Your kids safety or 15 minutes of You tube fame? _







" 

this will be the next video we see on America's funniest videos, or on the Today show....and all that bad behavior will be looked on as cute...more people will want to test that on their dogs....and we will have even more dogs getting in trouble.....#-o


----------

